# Smog Tests and the SR20DET



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If you can't pass smog with the SR20DET then how do the people in Cali (and other states I'm guessing) pass smog. I know they can pass the sniffer but the visual test they fail. I want to get a 240SX bad but if the SR won't pass then I will pick a new car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

illegally do it. There are places, that will illegally pass your smog test, but you have to put forth the $$$ because they are risking their business, and essentially their shop to let you pass smog illegally.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

You wouldn't know were one would be at............


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

hrm not really, i wasnt planin on the swap for maybe a year or so. where do you live?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Thinking of a 240SX but if they won't pass smog then will have to change the car I want and will buy (maybe a Honda, lol). Near Sacramento, Cali.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

just go to emissions with ur ka motor in. do your swap drive it, then when its time to do emissions again just throw your ka back in.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Where do I store the motor? And, if I sell it on ebay I only have the SR. I like to work on cars and all, but thats a lot of work. But since its every two years, it can be done.
(Don't let the cops see this thread.LOL)


----------



## 2nd_wnd (Mar 8, 2003)

My sister-in-law lives in Sac. so I know there is a place that will pass your smog cert. I was out there in the summer of '99 and put new head gaskets on her old suburban, she took it to be smogged, and they had to set the idle all of and a few other things, but they made it pass. then when they were done they put everything back to where i had set it..

Btw, I hated cali for there smog BS, it's so freekin hard to have a fun toy when you gotta worry bout all that BS. So I am living it up in the midwest.:jump: :jump:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

well there ya go . gl w/ your car man....I know it will be a pain for the smog test, but I think it'd be woth it =D


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

What I don't get is Sport Compact Car put a SR20 in there 240SX and they are based here in California. They supposedly "don't want to promoted anything illegal". I also believe that it is registered, too............hmmmmmmm


----------



## ceniack (May 3, 2003)

you might be able to do some funkey regestering with the DMV, i am not sure but i have heard if you get it registered as like a kit car, or a collectors car you might be able to get away with it but i am not sure

*edit 

that also may just be with bringing over a greymarket car


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

I've seen SR20 S13 and S14s for sale before. My friend's friend unloaded his SR20 S14 to someone and somehow got it registered and everything...


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I forgot about registering it! Crap!
Registering the car with a kit car title wounldn't happen, the old VIN# tells them that it isn't. Does the DMV even have a Collectors title?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Too new a car .Most states won't give out those plates to cars under 20-25 yrs old.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

*sr20 swap*

hey man, i know how you feel. i wanted to do an engine swap to, but just like you i live in cali and have to deal with all the BS. so i learned to live with my KA. i say, take what you've got and be happy.


----------



## focus (Jul 28, 2002)

*Register in another State.*

That is my plan anyway. I want a 240 with an SR20DET. So since my inlaw lives in Florida with no emission testing the car will be in his name, Florida plates and insurance, me as the co-driver the car will be driven in Mass.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

Some states enact harsh penalties for doing stuff like that. I know california does because registering a car cost a lot and emissions etc. I forget what the fine in CA is. I doubt anybody in Mass. really cares, though, so you're lucky there.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i had to take my det to emissions and it passed with flying colours. no egr and the charcol canister wasnt hooked up. =)


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, you live in AZ where they're not as anal. Lucky you!


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

slightly off topic, (i'm keeping my KA) but how do you find out what your particular state will and will not allow to pass visual inspection? even if it can be done through bribery or just a schiysty inspector i'd rather do it legally so if i get pulled over (more like when) i won't have any trouble with the cops. or the next best option i though of is to get GReddy's kit for the KA so i get a CARB EO# and just put a bigger turbo on afterward.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

take it to emissions, fail the first time (you usually get a second chance for free, atleast in arizona you do) see what you fail, and go from there. when i said my charcol canister wasnt hooked up, i meant to say, the purge solinoid wasnt hooked up. i just had vacuume lines going to all the correct places, minus the purge solinoid. you really shouldnt have a problem passing emissions with a stock motor. just go pass emissions, get your two year tags, then go home and put on the biggest turbo you can find. when the two years is up, just put on the stock crap agian and go back to emissions. oh you may want to put some GTP (garunteed to pass) in the tank too.


----------

